# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوالاتی پیرامون امتحان شیمی فردا

## thanks god

سلام دوستان

ببخشید دوتا سوال داشتم لطفا جواب بدید ، ممنون ♥

1. آیا مثل پارسال ب نظرتون امسال هم جدول تناوبی رو تا عنصر 36 میدن؟؟؟؟
2.آیا واجبه واکنش های شیمیایی رو حفظ کنیم؟؟؟؟ چون تو سوالات نهایی پارسال بود ولی تو نهایی شیمی خارج امسال نبود؟  :Yahoo (21): 


لطفا جواب بدید دوستان ، ممنون ♥♥♥

----------


## thanks god

یعنی هیچکس نمیدونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ راهنمایی کنید دوستان ، خیلی احتیاج دارم ب این موضوع

----------


## mojtabamessi

اگه واکنش و ندادن فلز و با فلز عوض کن نبود با h 
نمیدونم چرا این نظام جدیدا اینقدر سوسولی شیمی میخونن واکنشای کتاب کع همشون با جابه جایی عنصرا نوشته میشه نظام قدیم فقط ۱۰۰ تا واکنش ۱۰۰ درصد حفظی بود اخ نمیگفتیم
جدول تناوبی هم که تا ۳۶ بلد نیستی دو ماه دیگه چجوری میخای کنکور بدی؟ امتحان نهایی با این وضع کرونا سخت نمیگیرن استرس نداشته باش

----------


## anis79

اره جدول تناوبی رو میدن نگران نباش

----------

